# Grafschaft Marathon



## sedum (14. August 2007)

Hallo, hatte soeben das Glück die Grafschafter Crew bei der Streckenmarkierung zu begleiten. Ich kann euch einige positive Überraschungen versprechen. Vieles was gut war an und auf der Strecke bleibt auch so. Aber es kommen ein paar feine Trails dazu, gerade im Anfangsbereich um den Ort Grafschaft herum. Knackig bergauf geht es sofort, das entzerrt das Feld der erwarteten 1000 Fahrer. Dann folgen wunderschön flowige Trail entlang der Wiesen und Wälder zwischen Schanze und Grafschaft. Der Ort wird mit seinen Bewohnern stärker eingebunden. Etwas weniger Autobahn, etwas mehr Anspruch, aber alles gut fahrbar. Freut euch drauf, konditionell wird es euch wie jedes Jahr die Socken abrollen lassen.
Bis zum 25. August
Hermann


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (14. August 2007)

Hah, da freu man sich doch! Hoffentlich reicht meine Form so, dass ich diesmal nicht nach der Stunde volldampf auch voll eingehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. August 2007)

wegen der anmeldung und der startplatz-anzahl: wenn die 1000 schon vor dem renntag voll sind, kann man sich dann nicht mehr nachmelden?


----------



## Toni172 (14. August 2007)

hi,

geht es am Anfang noch auf der Landstrasse zum nächsten Ort und dann rechta ab den Teerweg hoch? Mehr Trails wäre schon geil.


----------



## sedum (14. August 2007)

geht es am Anfang noch auf der Landstrasse zum nächsten Ort und dann rechta ab den Teerweg hoch? Mehr Trails wäre schon geil.


Nein, geändert, es geht vom Start über die Kreuzung nicht mehr nach rechts die lange Landstrasse nach Schmallenberg sondern geradeaus, ca. 1,5 km den Berg aus Asphalt hoch, in Richtung Schanze, das entzerrt das Feld und mindert die Sturzgefahr. Dann gehts gemäßigt oberhalb von Grafschaft abwärts und aufwärts um den Ort herum. Lasst euch überraschen!
Viele Grüße
Hermann
Normalerweise kann man vor Ort nachmelden, startet dann aber definitiv von ganz hinten, es wird wirklich streng eingeteilt und farbig markiert auf der Startnummer.


----------



## Wayne70 (17. August 2007)

Ähm, habt Ihr mal auf die Homepage von MTB-Grafschaft.de geschaut?
Details in der Rubrik Strecken (Profil).

Die aktuellen Änderungen bzgl. Streckenführung sind:
1. Runde 59 km mit 2056HM und die große Runde
109 km mit ja dann wohl über 4000HM.

Da wird das mit der großen Runde bei mir wohl nix.
4000HM ist schon mucho.

Wayne


----------



## Toni172 (17. August 2007)

ob das mal so stimmt. Wenn ich das Höhenprofil so zusammenrechne sind das keine 2000hm. 
Im Text steht auch was von 1650hm
Vielleicht kann ja Sedum was dazu sagen.


----------



## sedum (18. August 2007)

Bitte völlige Entspannung, über 4000 HM sind im Hochsauerland bei 109 km gar nicht machbar, wir sind ja kein Hochgebirge.
Der Wert ist zu halbieren für die 109 km. Werde später  exakte Daten versuchen zu bekommen, aus meinen eigenen Aufzeichnungen. Die große Runde ist ab Hangweg Wilzenberg unverändert gegenüber Vorjahr.
Bis später
Hermann


----------



## sedum (18. August 2007)

Hallo, hab gerade meine Aufzeichnungen angesehen, muß doch feststellen das es 116,5 km exakt 3050 HM sind, kein Pappenstiel, im letzten Jahr in 6:09 Std.
Also , somit habt ihr eine Vorstellung von der Runde.
Abziehen müßen wir in diesem Jahr ca. 8 km und ca. 200 HM, bleiben aber immer noch über 2800 HM.
Viel Erfolg für die nächste Woche, leider bin ich nicht dabei, da in diesem Jahr der Birkebeiner und das Grafschafter Rennen an einem WE sind.
Hermann


----------



## Toni172 (18. August 2007)

cool, dass Rennen in NOrwegen würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.
Ist aber glaube ich wenig technisch, sondern mehr was für die "Drücker".


----------



## sedum (18. August 2007)

Wen es interssiert, hier mein Pressebericht vom Birkebeiner im letzten Jahr.
Viele Grüße

Hermann

Birkebeinerrennen in Rena Norwegen

Die Idee erstmalig an diesem Rennen teilzunehmen kam mir beim Black Forest Marathon in Kirchzarten im Juni 2005. Dort fiel mir eine Ausschreibung über dieses Rennen in die Hände. Ich schmunzelte aufgrund der niedlichen Übersetzungsfehler in der Broschüre und seither ließ mich der Gedanke dort dabei zu sein nicht mehr los.
Als ich meinem Sportfreund Peter Droste aus Fredeburg davon erzählte,  war er gleich Feuer und Flame,  kannte die Landschaft dort zwischen Rena und Lillehammer als internationaler Skilangläufer doch bereits bestens.
Schnell war ein Interessentenkreis gebildet,  und so meldete ich mich mit Wolfgang Rickert (Fredeburg),  Torsten Becker (Langwiese),  Peter Droste und Dieter Zahlten (Fredeburg) aus einziger Nicht  Skiläufer an.
Wir entschlossen uns von Kiel nach Oslo mit der Fähre zu fahren,  welches sich im nachhinein als kluge Entscheidung bewies,  war dies doch ein besonderes Highlight der Reise. Gegen 14.00 Uhr kamen wir im Hafen von Oslo an,  fuhren dann mit dem PKW noch ca. 90 Minuten bis nach Lillehammer,  wo wir Wolfgang Rickert begrüßten,  der bereits einige Tage zuvor dort mit seiner Familie seinen 50. Geburtstag gefeiert hatte.
Nach dem Einkauf der notwendigsten Lebensmittel holten wir die Startunterlagen in der Olympiahalle von Lillehammer ab. Dort war auch eine kleine aber feine Bike-Messe aufgebaut. Besonders gut gefielen uns die Birkebeiner  Sportartikel,  welche extra für dieses Riesenevent entworfen wurden.
Nach der Besichtigung der Olympiaschanze und der Biathlonanlage bezogen wir unsere Berghütte,  ein riesiges mit Gras bewachsenes Holzhaus,  welches innen jeglichen Komfort,  inklusive einer Sauna bot. Schnell war die erste Portion Kohlehydrate auf dem Tisch, ein "kühles Blondes" unseres heimischen Sponsors schadete uns am Tag vor dem Rennen auch nicht.
Am nächsten Morgen ging es schon gegen acht Uhr nach Rena,  zum Startort. Ca. 2 Autostunden später trafen wir auf eine große Ansammlung von Bikern in Rena,  von denen alle 5 Minuten ca. 150 in die Freie Wildbahn entlassen wurden. Unser Start war nicht einheitlich,  bevor Torsten und ich um 12.05 starten durften,  waren Wolfgang,  Dieter und Peter bereits um 11.40 Uhr ins Rennen gegangen.
Ca. 1 Minute nach dem Startschuß war ich schon völlig allein,  nahezu alle Fahrer meiner Gruppe hatten schon viele Meter Rückstand. Nach exakt 10 Minuten hatte ich die letzten Fahrer der fünf Minuten vor mir gestarteten Gruppe eingeholt. Erst später erfuhr ich,  das es ein gesetztes Feld gab,  zudem wir leider nicht gehörten. So fand ich während des gesamten Rennens keine Gruppe mit der ich mal hätte schnell fahren können. Dafür hatte ich ständig norwegische Fahrer für einige Minuten im Schlepptau,  bevor sie wieder abreißen lassen mußten. Die Strecke führte zunächst auf Asphalt 400 Höhenmeter lang aus Rena heraus,  dann wechselte der Belag auf ein sandiges,  aber festes Geläuf. Störend war nur das ein oder andere tiefe Schlagloch,  Konzentration war also dennoch gefragt. Den Schnitt konnte man hoch halten, solange man bereit war im Slalomkurs durchs Feld zu pflügen. Dafür entschädigte aber das wunderbare und reizvolle Landschaftsbild. Die Natur ist ein bißchen vergleichbar mit einer Hochfläche im alpinen Bereich., Die Nadelholzbäume weisen verkrüppelten Wuchs auf,  viel Niedermoor war zu sehen,  vermischt mit Birken und Ebereschen. Die Begeisterung an der Strecke war bemerkenswert. Die Zuschauer waren liebevoll bis teilweise enthusiastisch. In Norwegen wird scheinbar der Volkssport groß geschrieben.
Für mich lief das Rennen sehr ordentlich. Motiviert durch die vielen Überholmanöver gönnte ich mir kaum Ruhephasen und marschierte durchs Feld. Die Anstiege nahm ich häufig ohne vorher zu schalten im Wiegetritt. Häufig versuchte ich die Hügel mit mindestens 20 km/h zu nehmen,  was bei ausreichendem Schwung und richtiger Übersetzung meist gelang. Die Gefällstrecken waren immer so,  das man noch ordentlich mitpedalieren konnte. Aber km 60 häuften sich die Fußgänger auf der Strecke. Viele Biker waren nicht ausreichend für die 92 km und 1500 Höhenmeter vorbereitet. Krämpfe wurden zahlreich behandelt,  manche brauchten bergauf mit dem Bike fast die gesamte Wegesbreite. Die Stimmung im Feld war immer fröhlich und kameradschaftlich. Mit meinem SKS Germany Trikot wurde ich häufig als Deutscher identifiziert und angesprochen. Viele der Mitfahrer erzählten mir von deutschen Vorfahren oder deutschen Freunden.
Gegen Ende des Rennens konnte ich,  auch begünstigt durch einige Gefällstrecken meinen schnitt in diesem Bereich auf über 30 km/h schrauben,  im Gesamtschnitt waren es später 26 km/h. Bei km 70 fuhr ich zu Dieter Zahlten auf,  er war auf einer Brücke angefahren worden und gestürzt. Er hatte aber keine Probleme das Rennen zu beenden. Wolfgang und Peter habe ich nicht mehr eingeholt,  sie warteten bereits im Ziel auf mich, die Kühlbox hatte ihren ersten Angriff bereits überstanden.
Die Verpflegung unterwegs war perfekt,  verschiedene Getränke,  Obst,  Milchbrötchen und Rosinen,  für jeden Geschmack war etwas dabei. Erstaunt hat mich nur,  wie viele Flaschen von den Fahrern einfach weggeworfen werden. Später im TV sah man wie Unmengen von Flaschen und Verpackungen schon wenige Minuten nachdem der letzte Fahrer durch war wieder zusammengekehrt waren.
Das fahrerrische Niveau bei diesem Rennen lag deutlich unter dem unserer heimischen Rennen. Schon mittlere An  oder Abstiege werden geschoben,  allerdings immer vorbildlich auf der rechten Seite.
Fazit aus meiner Sicht,  und da spreche ich auch für meine Mitreisenden: Erstklassiges Sportereignis des Breitensports. Als Mitteleuropäer sollte man hier mal dabei gewesen sein.
Ach ja,  die Ergebnisse,  falls das interessiert: 736 Finisher waren es in der Altersklasse M50,  dort belegte Wolfgang Rickert nach 3:50, 10 Std. Platz 220,  Peter Droste wurde nach 3:56, 09 Std. auf Platz 282 geführt. Dieter Zahlten kam auf Rang 442 nach 4:15, 47 Std.
In der M45 kamen 1277 Fahrer ins Ziel,  Torsten Becker fuhr 4:26, 25 Std. und belegte Rang 940,  ich war nach 3:45, 10 Std. im Ziel im Olympiastadion Lillehammer und hatte Platz 366 erreicht. Insgesamt gab es nahezu 12000 Finisher. Informationen unter www.birkebeiner.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedum (18. August 2007)

ttp://www.birkebeinerrittet.no/


----------



## Wayne70 (19. August 2007)

Na dann.
Die 2000HM neben der 59km Runde sind etwas irreführend und dann noch die Verkürzung des Zeitlimits auf 3,5h. War sonst 4h.
Da hätte ich meine 2 Runde schnell wegschwimmen sehen.

Wo ist den diesmal der Start und wo das Ziel. Auf der Homepage steht ja noch viel vermixed mit den alten Infos. Fragen den wohl an Sedum.
Er konnte ja meine Verwirrung schon wieder lichten


----------



## sedum (19. August 2007)

Hallo, Start und Ziel sind unverändert unten im Ort, das Ziel ist nach dem kleinen Anstieg wieder an der Schützenhalle, dort auch die Durchfahrt in die zweite Runde. Nach einer Einführungsrunde von ca. 10 km kommt man wieder in den Ort, hoch zur Halle, dann aber links an der Halle vorbei in einer Siedlung hoch zum Wilzenberg, ausgewaschener Bergauftrail folgt, dann unterhalb des Wilzenbergs Richtung Schanze . Ab dort wie gehabt.
Viel Spaß
sedum


----------



## tranquillity (19. August 2007)

Hallo!

Wie viele hm hat denn nun die kleine Runde? Stimmen die 2050hm, wenn die große 2800 haben soll? Die Länge der kleinen Runde beträgt 59km, richtig?

Danke für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## Wayne70 (20. August 2007)

Also ich gehe jetzt mal (nach den Infos von Sedum (danke nochmals)) davon aus, daß die große Runde 2850 HM hat bei 109 km
und die kleine dann halt 59km 1450 HM.

Zeitlimit für die große Runde ist verkürzt auf 3,5h.

Wayne


----------



## sedum (20. August 2007)

Hallo, das sagen meine Polar Aufzeichnungen.
Viel Spaß
Hermann
Die Strecke hat einiges an Starkregen abbekommen, teilweise ist Schotter weggespült und es haben sich Rinnen bergab gebildet. Denkt über die Reifenwahl nach. Ich würde NN 2,25 fahren, nicht RR. Denn oben auf dem Rothaarsteig ist es immer noch morastig, da ist RR schnell am Ende. Vielleicht ist Mountain King auch ne gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2007)

@sedum
nach wieviel Km geht es denn in den ersten Trail, bzw. gibt es am Anfang engstellen?


----------



## sedum (20. August 2007)

Hallo, ca. 2 km Teerstrasse bergauf, dann Forstweg hinab, nach 4 km Wiesentrail eben linksweg, ca 500 m, kein Überholen möglich, dann Wald - und Wiesenwege auf und ab bis km 8, dann Trail am Zaun entlang von Strasse, ca. 150 m, kein überholen möglich, dann über Landstrasse ca 50 m auf andere Seite, dann Teerweg und schon links starke Steigungen hoch, zwei Mal, überholen möglich, wenns Vorderrad unten bleibt.
Also alles überschaubar. Ich würde raten in den engen Trails nix zu riskieren. Bergauf ist es eben eng und die Wege sind etwas ausgespült. Kleiner Tip: Nach Durchfahrt an der Schützenhalle bei km 10 Gas geben um früh in Bergauftrail unter den Wilzenberg zu kommen, denn da ist drei bis vier Minuten lang kein Überholvorgang möglich.
Viele Grüße
Hermann


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2007)

@sedum
halte uns mal diese Woche Wettertechnisch auf dem laufendem.

z.Zt. ist es ja übelst.


----------



## sedum (21. August 2007)

Würde ich gern tun, geht allerdings nur bis morgen Abend.
Da ich gestern noch mal auf der Strecke war kann ich mir ein Bild machen. Derzeit gehen richtige Regenmengen runter. Das soll sich ab morgen beruhigen, zum Samstag hin dann immer trockener und sonniger werden.
Große Teile der Strecke gehen durch Laubwald, andere Teile durch Kyrill - geschädigte Bereiche. Wege können durch Abfuhrfahrzeuge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen sein. Der Regen tut auf Wegen durch Buchenbestände sein übriges. Das wird sicherlich bergauf Kraft und bergab Fahrtechnik erfordern. Trotzdem ist Grafschaft bekanntermaßen fahrtechnisch zu bewältigen, aber konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll. Durch Kyrill gibt es aber auch einige neue Ausblicke. Gerade die Startrunde liegt wunderbar in der Vormittagssonne mit Blick auf den schönen Ort Grafschaft. Genießt es und gebt alles!
Reifentip bleibt gerade jetzt NN, Moutain King, Albert. Ich würde vermutlich Conti  nental Vertical fahren.


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2007)

bei mir bleiben die Speedkings SS 2,1" drauf, die haben ganz ordentlich Grip.

Und das Wetter soll ja tatsächlich zum Wochenende besser werden. 

In Grafschaft fahre ich keine Langstrecke, da hat es die letzten Jahre immer beim duschen nach der Halbdistanz angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (21. August 2007)

Hallo Radler!
Hier noch mal ein paar Infos, so weit sie mir vorliegen:

Die neuen Streckenlängen sind laut Software des NRW-Landesvermessungsamtes: 47, 59 und 109 Kilometer.
Die dazugehörigen Höhenmeter lauten: 1.580, 2.060 und 3.880.
*die Angaben sind ohne Gewähr 

Sicher ist, dass die Veränderungen auf den Kilometern im Start- und Zielumfeld in ihren Höhenmeter schon einiges mitbringen und sich somit an unseren offiziellen Werten grob orientiert werden kann.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach hier oder in unser Gästebuch.
Ich versuche, die dann so weit ich es kann, zu beantworten.

Euch'ne gute Anreise und viel Spaß
Grüße
Raphael Siepe


----------



## Rumas (21. August 2007)

und die Höhenmeterangaben stimmen wirklich ??
Letztes Jahr hatte die mittlere Runde 6km mehr und 400 HM weniger.
Die kleine Runde hat es ja schon in sich und die grosse mit fast 4000 HM.  
Das sind ja schon fast Alpenverhältnisse. So ganz kann ich das nicht glauben.


----------



## Wayne70 (21. August 2007)

@Raphael.

Ist das Zeitlimit 4h oder 3,5h für die 2te Runde?
Heute steht 13:30 Uhr drin, also 4 Stunden.

Gruß Wayne


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (21. August 2007)

Wir haben wieder rausgezogen auf 13:30Uhr - dies sollte auch so bleiben, wird aber morgen nochmal besprochen. Auf die Höhenmeterangaben müssen wir uns verlassen. Abweichungen von wenigen Zehnereinheiten sind möglich- aber als Richtwert können sie dienen. Die 47er-Runde stimmt bspw. bis auf wenige Meter mit Pulsuhrdaten überein. [Eure Daten könnt Ihr gern dann bei mir nachreichen- lebe ja auch im Exil und kann nicht alles direkt nachmessen  ]
Also Männers, scharrt die Hufe und dann gehts aufwärts! - Können uns doch nicht von den Schwarzwald- und Alpen-Rennen unbeeindruckt lassen :-D


----------



## meee (23. August 2007)

Hey,

werde auch am Samstag mitfahren. Wahrscheinlich nur die kurze Strecke... 
Was hat denn der Regen der letzten Tage so angerichtet? Also hier im "Niedersauerland" sieht es teilweise echt schlimm aus in den Wäldern...
Hoffe mal, dass die Wege bei euch das besser ausgehalten haben, als hier...

Gruß,
meee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (23. August 2007)

wenn es so bleibt wie hier in Giessen, dann sollte doch noch einiges abtrocknen. Wir haben 24°C.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (24. August 2007)

Hallo Biker,
gestern Abend kam nochmal ein Starkregen runter. Die Waldböden werden aufgeweicht sein und erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht durchweg abtrocknen bis morgen früh. Jetzt scheint hier die Sonne bei 17°. Denke 2.1er Reifen sollte gehen. 1.9er geht aber sicher auch- kann man ja auch schotter gut mit nehmen. Passt aber auf wenn es nach dem ersten langen Anstieg nach Schanze rauf runter ins Grubental geht- dort die Teerstraße im Wald ist oft sehr glitschig!!  Gute Anreise und bis heute Abend oder morgen!


----------



## kodak (25. August 2007)

Hallo, 
war ein sehr schoenes und schnelles Rennen, technisch nicht unbedingt schwierig aber der Schlamm und die Flusswege waren doch angenehme Highlights.

Hat Spass gemacht und bestimmt bin ich naechstes Jahr wieder dabei

Percy


----------



## Wave (25. August 2007)

suuuuper Marathon! schöne autobahnstrecke, schönes wetter, gute beine gehabt und wie immer eine bomben organisation...

danke nochmal an R.S. für die bemühungen wegen des laufrades!!!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (26. August 2007)

Kein Ding Marc :-D - auch wenn die Tür nicht aufging...
Was sagten denn Eure Höhenmesser zu den 3 Distanzen?

Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Racer09 (26. August 2007)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Kein Ding Marc :-D - auch wenn die Tür nicht aufging...
> Was sagten denn Eure Höhenmesser zu den 3 Distanzen?
> 
> Grüße
> Raphael



Hi, mein Polar sagt zur langen Runde 2850Hm, kommt mir zu wenig vor... tat ziemlich weh.


----------



## Wayne70 (26. August 2007)

Zu der mittlere Runde sagt meine Polar 60km 1533 HM. Da haben die Jungs vom NRW Landesvermessungsamt wohl bei Normal Null angefangen zu zählen.  
Aber Grafschaft hat mal wieder großen Spaß gemacht. Orga top und irgendwie scheint ganz Grafschaft auch vorher dazu verpflichtet worden sein zu allen freundlich zu sein. Alle grüßen und sind freundlich.  
Also weiter so und danke. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Wayne

Eine Kleinigkeit hätte ich doch.
Cool wäre es wenn in den Starter Taschen auch mal Socken in meiner Größe dabei wären. Irgendwie gehen die Zugaben etwas am echten Bedarf vorbei.
Z.B: die Socken in 44 bis 46 oder ein Reifensatz in 2.4 (will doch keinen Traktor ziehen)


----------



## C.K. (26. August 2007)

Yep,  2840 Hm, lange Runde, Polar S720i.


----------



## Toni172 (26. August 2007)

Habe auch was von knapp ca. 1550hm auf der mittleren Runde gehört. 
Leider bin ich nicht in den Genuss gekommen diese zu Ende zu fahren. Ich hatte mit meinem Eclipse Tubless Kit ab der 23 min. schleichenden Luftverlust.  Habe insgesamt 2 Patronen nachgefüllt die jeweils immer so um die 5km gehalten haben. Dann waren soviel an mir vobei gefahren, dass ich keine Lust mehr hatte bei dem Matsch einen Schlauch einzuziehen und weiterzufahren. 

*heul*.........ich war die ersten Km so schön weit vorne mit dabei. Dabei sollte ich zufrieden sein, dies war bis jetzt erst mein einziges Rennen mit defekt und DNF. 

Die Helfer in Grafschaft sind alle super freundlich. Lecker Essen und Kuchen zu günstigen Preisen. Alles einfack Perfekt !!!


Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superunknown (26. August 2007)

Ich bin meinen ersten Marathon gefahren, hat wirklich Spass gemacht! Bin die Kurze Distanz gefahren. Gestartet bin ich im letzten (1000er Nummer) Block; das war das einzig Negative an der Sache, da die ersten 10km kaum normal zu fahren waren, bei den ganzen Leuten. Auch danach hatte ich keine Leute, mit denen ich zusammenfahren konnte  Nächstes Jahr eher anmelden, dann wirds besser!
Kann man abschätzen, wie viel Zeit man durch den Start (ich bin nach 1:30min hinter Startschuss übern Strich gefahren) und die ganze Bremserei am Anfang so verliert???

PS: Die Feuerwehr Duschen waren echt super!


----------



## Unrest (26. August 2007)

Verpflegung war gut, Orga war nett und gut, Duschen und zwei verschiedene Bike-Waschplätze waren super, einzig mein Sturz und die rückenschmerzenbringende (reinrutschende Sattelstütze) habe mir die Laune und die Zeit gehörig vermiest, egal, fahre ja nur zum Spaß!


----------



## tranquillity (26. August 2007)

Grafschaft hat wieder Spaß gemacht! Ein Lob an alle Beteiligten!  

Ich finde auch nicht, dass man viel an der Strecke ändern sollte (auf der HP stand was von "Projekt Singeltrails 2008"). Grafschaft ist nun mal das Rennen mit Waldautobahnen, langen Steigungen und langen Abfahrten. Viele sagen, die Strecke sei langweilig, aber die hohe Anzahl an Startern bezeugt doch die Popularität.

Ich meine, es sollte auch solche Rennen wie Grafschaft geben, bei denen man einfach heizen kann (und Topspeeds von knapp 70 km/h erzielen kann  )


----------



## Wave (26. August 2007)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Z.B: die Socken in 44 bis 46 oder ein Reifensatz in 2.4 (will doch keinen Traktor ziehen)



Hab Socken in Größe 42-43. Passt bei Schuhgröße 46 so eben


----------



## Unrest (26. August 2007)

... und 44-45 passt meinen Füßen (49) auch so halbwegs.


----------



## Haihappen2811 (26. August 2007)

...meine sind mir 3 nummern zu groß und "for women only" :-D

naja aber es war schon richig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. August 2007)

Meine passen ganz genau 42 und sogar Radsocken!!


----------



## Nofaith (26. August 2007)

Also jeder wird wohl jemanden haben dem er die nicht passenden Socken o.ä. "vererben" kann. Schaut Euch mal an was in der Tasche alles drin ist. Bei anderen Veranstaltungen bekommt man bei wesentlich höherem Startgeld nicht mal so 'ne Stofftasche!!!! Geschweige den so 'ne gute Organisation!!! 

Macht weiter so Jungs!   Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr!


----------



## wasnu (26. August 2007)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich hab´ mit meinem Garmin Edge *58,68 km *und *1605 Höhenmeter *bei der mittleren Runde aufgezeichnet. Gebraucht habe ich 3:39:40
Michael


----------



## wmenn (26. August 2007)

Hallo, 
das war mein erster MTB Marathon (sonst Triathlon und Straßenmarathon),  erstmal vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation, die freundlichen Helfer und die suuuper Verpflegung...
Wie wird denn ein gestaffelter Start gesehen? Selbst beim zweiten Aufstieg nach Schanze war es immer noch eine laaaange Kette von Fahrern. Gruppen von ca. 100 Leuten alle 2-3 Minuten würde  das Feld doch besser entzerren? 
Ciao
Wolfgang


----------



## Haihappen2811 (26. August 2007)

das war mein erstes RadRennen überhaupt,
ich bin die kurze runde gefahrn, mein tacho zeigte im ziel genau 47,2 km an  das ist doch mal was  ich hab 2:32h gebraucht, bin sehr zufrieden, Platz 12 in der Kategorie 91/92 männlich  aber das ganze Event war einfach nur supergeil es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  Habe sogar noch was beim Gewinnspiel gewonnen, einen Koffer voll SebaMed Zeug


----------



## meee (27. August 2007)

hey,

ich war diesmal nicht sooo erfolgreich... nachdem mich auf der ersten Abfahrt bei Kilometer 2,5 ein Holländer umgemäht hat (wie kann man da so ballern?), tat mir mein rechter Knöchel weh und ich bin den Rest der kurzen Runde quasi mit einem Bein gefahrn 

@haihappen: was hatteste für n trikot an? net zufällig n rotes, oder?

Gruß,
meee

PS: Zeit war 2:33 h, hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Haihappen2811 (27. August 2007)

ähm ne es war grau mit schwarz und blauen streifen an den schultern ;-)

ja diese holländer sind schlimm, die haben auch auf den abfahren die man so treten kann gebremst, sobald die strecke nass wurde - aber volles rohr gebremst :-D aber war schon klasse


----------



## M::::: (28. August 2007)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Ich finde auch nicht, dass man viel an der Strecke ändern sollte (auf der HP stand was von "Projekt Singeltrails 2008"). Grafschaft ist nun mal das Rennen mit Waldautobahnen, langen Steigungen und langen Abfahrten. Viele sagen, die Strecke sei langweilig, aber die hohe Anzahl an Startern bezeugt doch die Popularität.
> 
> Ich meine, es sollte auch solche Rennen wie Grafschaft geben, bei denen man einfach heizen kann (und Topspeeds von knapp 70 km/h erzielen kann  )



Na ja , die Trophy besteht aber nur aus technisch traurigen Ballerstrecken.
Von daher begrüße ich jedwede Singletrail-Offensive  

Nichts desto Trotz : Grafschaft war wie immer top in der Orga 

Auch die Trophy an sich find ich ne prima Sache !

Gruß M


----------



## kodak (28. August 2007)

Morgen,

denke die Sache mit den Hollaendern kennt man nun, denke auch die Deutschen haben genug geballert und Fehler gemacht, das die Nachbarn immer in Gruppen fahren ist nun mal so, aber auch 48-er haben zu Zweit es immer schoen geschafft den ganzen Weg fuer sich zu nehmen, manche koennen anscheinend nicht hintereinander fahren ;-).
Wegen des Singletrailanteils, also ich moechte ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht das Vergnuegen haben in so einem Pulk jetzt wirklich ansprechende Trails zu haben, wenn da einer bremst/stuerzt oder so gibt es keine Moeglichkeit des Ausweichens mehr ... wenn mehr Singletrail dann bitte die 115 und die 65/48 getrennt starten lassen, wenn da 100 Leute in einen Singletrail einbiegen gibt es wohl noch mehr Ausfaelle und Frust.
Als Vorbild nehme ich mal P-Weg, sind immer noch 750/250 als Verteilung aber man weiss gleich woran man ist, da beisse ich dann lieber die 115 und kann in Ruhe mein Tempo fahren, es ist nicht jeder ein Fahrtechnikkuenstler und bergab sind die Meinungen nun auch sehr verschieden was noch geht an Geschwindigkeit, ich bremse auch lieber eher als zu spaet ... die 59 km in 3:27 bewaeltigt ...

Percy


----------



## M::::: (28. August 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> Wegen des Singletrailanteils, also ich moechte ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht das Vergnuegen haben in so einem Pulk jetzt wirklich ansprechende Trails zu haben, wenn da einer bremst/stuerzt oder so gibt es keine Moeglichkeit des Ausweichens mehr ... wenn mehr Singletrail dann bitte die 115 und die 65/48 getrennt starten lassen, wenn da 100 Leute in einen Singletrail einbiegen gibt es wohl noch mehr Ausfaelle und Frust.
> 
> Percy



Ich fände es eh besser die Distanzen nacheinander starten zu lassen,die Option sich währrend des Rennens zu entscheiden ,wird doch eh kaum genutzt.Fast alle wissen welche Strecke sie fahren wollen.

Singletrails muss es ja nicht unbedingt auf den 1. 10 km geben. Aber ~ 50 km nur auf 2 m + Wegen zu fahren deckt sich nicht mit meiner Vorstellung von MTB fahren. In Belgien sind die Strecken anspruchsvoller ,die Starterzahlen meist noch größer als bei uns und trotzdem geht da- meines Wissens -die Krankenwagensirene nicht öfter als bei uns.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (28. August 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Na ja , die Trophy besteht aber nur aus technisch traurigen Ballerstrecken.
> Von daher begrüße ich jedwede Singletrail-Offensive
> 
> Nichts desto Trotz : Grafschaft war wie immer top in der Orga
> ...



Wohl war.

Grafschaft ist toll organisiert und nette Helfer uswusf. aber die Strecke ist nunmal eines MTB nicht würdig. Mountainbikes sind 'Geländefahrräder' und ein MTB-Rennen sollte auch zumindest Geländeanteile besitzen.

Bspw. der Spessart-MA in Frammersbach ist eine nahezu ideale Mischung von einfachen und schwierigen Streckenanteilen. Bergauf viel Platz und einfache Strecke zum überholen, bergab massig Trails, viele davon auch mit Überholmöglichkeiten. Im Sauerland sind die meisten Strecken recht öde, Grafschaft ganz besonders! Von daher freue ich mich auf's nächste Jahr.

Nur ballern ohne viel Technik finde ich übrigens auch nett, aber dafür gibt's eben RR oder Cross.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (29. August 2007)

In Regionen, wo viel Staatswald ist, sind Trails oft kein Problem. Wir müssen alles mit Waldbesitzern, den Tourismusverbänden und Jagdpächtern abstimmen. Hinzu kommt die Untere Landschaftsbehörde, die alle Vorhaben zu prüfen hat. Dies bindet uns Veranstaltern die Hände.
Für Technikfreunde gibts es desweiteren die Disziplin Crosscountry!! 
22./23 September Finale iXS-NRW-Cup in Grafschaft. Dort kann alle Sehnsucht ausgefahren werden!


----------



## M::::: (29. August 2007)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> In Regionen, wo viel Staatswald ist, sind Trails oft kein Problem. Wir müssen alles mit Waldbesitzern, den Tourismusverbänden und Jagdpächtern abstimmen. Hinzu kommt die Untere Landschaftsbehörde, die alle Vorhaben zu prüfen hat. Dies bindet uns Veranstaltern die Hände.



Schon klar. Ich will Euch ja auch gar keinen Vorwurf machen.Ist ja (abgesehen von der Strecke  ) ne super Veranstaltung  



MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Für Technikfreunde gibts es desweiteren die Disziplin Crosscountry!!
> 22./23 September Finale iXS-NRW-Cup in Grafschaft. Dort kann alle Sehnsucht ausgefahren werden!



Na ja. Geht so. Vom bisherigen NRW Cup fand ich nur die Strecke in Haltern schön.
Bei Euch dürfen die Hobby s doch auch nur auf ne kastrierte Strecke ,oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung ?

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (30. August 2007)

Ja, bei uns gibt es 2 Runden, da wir die Lizenzrunde nicht allen Hobbyfahrern zutrauen können. Wer mehr will, kann sich in den Lizenzklassen austoben. Wie es dieses Jahr mit der Strecke aussieht weiß ich nicht, da die alte von Kyrill platt gemacht wurde... Erkundige mich da aber!


----------

